# Greenville SC



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

My best friend is being transfered to Greenville SC area so it is a pretty decent bet that I will be spending quite a bit of time there. Especially since she bought a house on a lake with a dock and boat but I digress. 

Are there any clubs near Greenville? I would love to check some out while I am there. Anyone in the area have any good clubs that they recommend and also pet friendly places in the area?


----------

